# ~ Tough Love vs. Spanking ~



## hemi (Apr 12, 2006)

(a psychological conundrum) 

Most of America's populace think it improper to spank children, so I Have tried other methods to control my kids when they have one of "those moments." One that I found effective is for me to just take the child for a car ride and talk. They usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our car ride together. I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case You would like to use the technique.Sincerely, A Friend    












[FONT=Times New 
Roman]

[/FONT]


----------



## Kreth (Apr 12, 2006)

My co-workers are now wondering why I just burst out laughing for no apparent reason... :uhyeah:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2006)

Same here!  That is too funny!!!!!


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 12, 2006)

My social worker half is screaming "Child abuse!"  The other half is laughing her head off.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> (a psychological conundrum)
> 
> Most of America's populace think it improper to spank children, so I Have tried other methods to control my kids when they have one of "those moments." One that I found effective is for me to just take the child for a car ride and talk. They usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our car ride together. I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case You would like to use the technique.Sincerely, A Friend
> 
> ...




I do not know.  I think he might be bending your windshield wiper. I would tan his behind for that and make him pay for it. 

 :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I do not know.  I think he might be bending your windshield wiper. I would tan his behind for that and make him pay for it.
> 
> :lol:



:rofl:


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 17, 2006)

I just learned a new way to handle my unruly children, Thanks.artyon:


----------

